
A database containing 25M books nobody is allowed to read them - JumpCrisscross
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/04/the-tragedy-of-google-books/523320
======
danso
Great article but recently discussed on the front page here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14172791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14172791)

